# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  المرأة قبل الإسلام و بعده 2017

## latifa Naf1

منتدى سيدات الامارات يقدم لك : المرأة قبل الإسلام و بعده 2017

الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على رسوله الأمين 
أما بعد 
• تمهيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــد * 
اخوتي الأعزاء : لقد كلفني هذا البحث وقتاً لا يستهان به ، وكلي رجاء أن ينال حظ القراءة منكم ، حتى يتم لي مناي المتمثل في تعميم الفائدة ، وعند الله كرم الأجر ، وجزيل الثواب .

• حقــــــــــــائــــــــــــق * 
الحق أن هذه المرأة عانت معاناة كثيرة ، بل كانت ضحية كل نظام ، وحسرة كل زمان ، صفحات الحرمان ، ومنابع الأحزان ، ظلمت ظلماً ، وهضمت هضماً ، لم تشهد البشرية مثله أبداً

• صفحــــات من العـــــار * 
إن من صفحات العار على البشرية ، أن تعامل المرأة على أنها ليست من البشر ، لم تمر حضارة من الحضارات الغابرة ، إلا وسقت هذه المرأة ألوان العذاب ، وأصناف الظلم والقهر 
فعند الإغريقيين قالوا عنها : شجرة مسمومة ، وقالوا هي رجس من عمل الشيطان ، وتباع كأي سلعة متاع
وعند الرومان قالوا عنها : ليس لها روح ، وكان من صور عذابها أن يصب عليها الزيت الحار ، وتسحب بالخيول حتى الموت 
وعند الصينيين قالوا عنها : مياه مؤلمة تغسل السعادة ، وللصيني الحق أن يدفن زوجته حية ، وإذا مات حُق لأهله أن يرثوه فيها 
وعند الهنود قالوا عنها : ليس الموت ، والجحيم ، والسم ، والأفاعي ، والنار ، أسوأ من المرأة ، بل وليس للمرأة الحق عند الهنود أن تعيش بعد ممات زوجها ، بل يجب أن تحرق معه 
وعند الفرس : أباحوا الزواج من المحرمات دون استثناء ، ويجوز للفارسي أن يحكم على زوجته بالموت 
وعند اليهود : قالوا عنها : لعنة لأنها سبب الغواية ، ونجسة في حال حيضها ، ويجوز لأبيها بيعها 
وعند النصارى : عقد الفرنسيون في عام 586م مؤتمراً للبحث: هل تعد المرأة إنساناً أم غير إنسان؟ ! وهل لها روح أم ليست لها روح؟ وإذا كانت لها روح فهل هي روح حيوانية أم روح إنسانية؟ وإذا كانت روحاً إنسانية فهل هي على مستوى روح الرجل أم أدنى منها؟ وأخيراً" قرروا أنَّها إنسان ، ولكنها خلقت لخدمة الرجل فحسب". وأصدر البرلمان الإنكليزي قراراً في عصر هنري الثامن ملك إنكلترا يحظر على المرأة أن تقرأ كتاب (العهد الجديد) أي الإنجيل(المحرف)؛ لأنَّها تعتبر نجسة 
وعند العرب قبل الإسلام : تبغض بغض الموت ، بل يؤدي الحال إلى وأدها ، أي دفنها حية أو قذفها في بئر بصورة تذيب القلوب الميتة

تحــــــــرير المـــــــــرأة 
ثم جاءت رحمة الله المهداة إلى البشرية جمعاء ، بصفات غيرت وجه التاريخ القبيح ، لتخلق حياة لم تعهدها البشرية في حضاراتها أبداً 
جاء الإسلام ليقول (( وَلَهُنَّ مِثْلُ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِنَّ بِالْمَعْــــــــــــــــــــــرُوف )) 
جاء الإسلام ليقول ((ٍ وَعَاشِــــــــــــــــرُوهُــنَّ بِالْمَعْــــــــــــــــــــرُوفِ)) 
جاء الإسلام ليقول (( فَـــلا تَعْضُــــــــــلـُـــــــــــــــــوهُـــــــــــ ـــنَّ )) 
جاء الإسلام ليقول (( وَمَتِّعُوهُنَّ عَلَى الْمُوسِعِ قَدَرُهُ وَعَلَى الْمُقْتِرِ قَـدَرُهُ)) 
جاء الإسلام ليقول (( أَسْكِنُوهُنَّ مِنْ حَيْــثُ سَكَنْتُـــــــمْ مِنْ وُجْدِكُــــمْ )) 
جاء الإسلام ليقول (( وَلا تُضَــــــــارُّوهُنَّ لِتُضـــــَيِّقُــوا عَلَيْهِــــــــــــنَّ )) 
جاء الإسلام ليقول (( فَآتُـــوهُنَّ أُجُـــــورَهُنَّ فَــرِيضَـــــــــــــــــــــــة )) 
جاء الإسلام ليقول (( وَلِلنِّسَـــــاءِ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ وَالْأَقْرَبُــونَ )) 
جاء الإسلام ليقول (( وَلِلنِّسَـــــــــــاءِ نَصِيــــــبٌ مِمَّا اكْتَسَبْــــــــــــنَ )) 
جاء الإسلام ليقول (( وَآتُوهُـــــمْ مِنْ مَالِ اللَّهِ الَّذِي آتَاكُــــــــــــــــــم )) 
جاء الإسلام ليقول (( وَأَنْتُـــــــــــــــــمْ لِبَــــــــــــــــاسٌ لَهُـــــــــــــنّ )) 
جاء الإسلام ليقول (( هَـــــؤُلاءِ بَنَـــــاتِي هُنَّ أَطْهَرُ لَكُــــــــــــــــــــمْ )) 
جاء الإسلام ليقول (( فَلا تَبْغُـــــــــوا عَلَيْهِــــنَّ سَبِيـــــــــــــــــــــــلاً )) 
جاء الإسلام ليقول (( لا يَحِلُّ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَرِثُوا النِّسَاءَ كَرْهــــــــــــــــــــاً )) 
جاء الإسلام ليقول (( وَلا تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ لِتَذْهَبُوا بِبَعْضِ مَا آتَيْتُمُوهُـــــــــن )) 
جاء الإسلام ليقول ((ِ فَإِمْسَاكٌ بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ تَسْرِيحٌ بِإِحْسَـــــــــــــانٍ ))

وجاء الرسول الكريم ليبين لنا مكانة المرأة فسئل صلى الله عليه وسلم من أحب الناس إليك ؟ قال : " عائشة " 
وكان يؤتى صلى الله عليه وسلم بالهدية ، فيقول : " اذهبوا بها على فلانة ، فإنها كانت صديقة لخديجة " 
وهو القائل : (( استوصــــــــــــــوابالنســــــــــــاء خيـــــــــــــــــراً )) 
وهو القائل : (( لا يفرك مؤمن مؤمنه إن كره منها خلقا رضى منها آخـر )) 
وهو القائل : (( إنما النـســــــــــــــاء شقـــــــــــائق الرجــــــــــــــــال )) 
وهو القائل : (( خيركم خيركم لأهـــــــــــــــله وأنا خيركم لأهــــــــــلي )) 
وهو القائل : (( ولهن عليـــــــــكم رزقهن وكسوتهـــــن بالمعـــــــــروف )) 
وهو القائل : (( أعظمها أجرا الدينـار الذي تنفقــــــه على أهـــــــــــلك )) 
وهو القائل : (( من سعــــــــــادة بن آدم المــــــــــرأة الصـــــالحــــــــة )) 
ومن هديه : ((عن عائشة قالت كنت أغتسل أنا ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من إناء واحد )) 
وهو القائل : (( وإنك مهما أنفقت من نفقة فإنها صدقة حتى اللقمة التي ترفعها إلى في امرأتك )) 
ومن مشكاته : (( أن امرأة قالت يا رسول الله صل علي وعلى زوجي فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى الله عليك وعلى زوجك )) 
وهناك الكثير والكثير من الأدلة والبراهين ، على أن الإسلام هو المحرر الحقيقي لعبودية المرأة ، وحتى يُعلم هذا الأمر بصورة أو ضح ، سأبين حفظ حقوق المرأة في الإسلام وهي جنين في بطن أمها إلى أن تنزل قبرها

.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*

بيانـــــــــات وآيــــــــات

1. حفظ الإسلام حق المرأة :- وهي في بطن أمها ، فإن طُلقت أمها وهي حامل بها ، أوجب الإسلام على الأب أن ينفق على الأم فترة الحمل بها (( وَإِنْ كُنَّ أُولاتِ حَمْلٍ فَأَنْفِقُوا عَلَيْهِنَّ حَتَّى يَضَعْنَ حَمْلَهُن)) 
2. حفظ الإسلام حق المرأة :- بحيث لا يُقام على أمها الحد ، حتى لا تتأثر وهي في بطن أمها (( ولما جاءت الغامدية وقالت يا رسول الله طهرني فقال لها : حتى تضعي ما في بطنك )) 
3. حفظ الإسلام حق المرأة :- راضعة ؛ فلما وضعت الغامدية ولدها ، وطلبت إقامة الحد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم (( اذهبي فأرضعيه حتى تفطميه )) 
4. حفظ الإسلام حق المرأة :- مولودة من حيث النفقة والكسوة (( وَعَلَى الْمَوْلُودِ لَهُ رِزْقُهُنَّ وَكِسْوَتُهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوف )) 
5. حفظ الإسلام حق المرأة :- في فترة الحضانة التي تمتد إلى بضع سنين ، وأوجب على الأب النفقة عليها في هذه الفترة لعموم أدلة النفقة على الأبناء 
6. حفظ الإسلام حق المرأة :- في الميراث عموماً ، صغيرة كانت أو كبيرة قال الله (( فَإِنْ كُنَّ نِسَاءً فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ وَإِنْ كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ )) 
7. حفظ الإسلام حق المرأة :- في اختيار الزوج المناسب ، ولها أحقية القبول أو الرد إذا كانت ثيباً لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام (( لا تنكح الأيم حتى تستأمر )) 
8. حفظ الإسلام حق المرأة :- إذا كانت بكراً فلا تزوج إلا بإذنها لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام (( ولا تنكح البكر حتى تستأذن )) 
9. حفظ الإسلام حق المرأة :- في صداقها ، وأوجب لها المهر (( فَمَا اسْتَمْتَعْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْهُنَّ فَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً )) 
10. حفظ الإسلام حق المرأة :- مختلعة ، إذا بدَّ لها عدم الرغبة في زوجها أن تخالع مقابل الفداء لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام (( أقبل الحديقة وطلقها )) 
11. حفظ الإسلام حق المرأة :- مطلقة ، (( وَلِلْمُطَلَّقَاتِ مَتَاعٌ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ حَقّاً عَلَى الْمُتَّقِينَ)) 
12. حفظ الإسلام حق المرأة :- أرملة ، وجعل لها حقاً في تركة زوجها ، قال الله (( وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَإِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ ))
13. حفظ الإسلام حق المرأة :- في الطلاق قبل الدخول ، وذلك في عدم العدة ، قال الله (( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا نَكَحْتُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ ثُمَّ طَلَّقْتُمُوهُنَّ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَمَسُّوهُنَّ فَمَا لَكُمْ عَلَيْهِنَّ مِنْ عِدَّةٍ تَعْتَدُّونَهَا )) 
14. حفظ الإسلام حق المرأة :- يتيمة ، وجعل لها من المغانم نصيباً ، قال الله (( وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا غَنِمْتُمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ فَأَنَّ لِلَّهِ خُمُسَهُ وَلِلرَّسُولِ وَلِذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى )) وجعل لها من بيت المال نصيباً قال الله (( مَا أَفَاءَ اللَّهُ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْقُرَى فَلِلَّهِ وَلِلرَّسُولِ وَلِذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى)) وجعل لها في القسمة نصيباً (( وَإِذَا حَضَرَ الْقِسْمَةَ أُولُو الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى )) وجعل لها في النفقة نصيباً (( قُلْ مَا أَنْفَقْتُمْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَلِلْوَالِدَيْنِ وَالْأَقْرَبِينَ وَالْيَتَامَى )) 
15. حفظ الإسلام حق المرأة :- في حياتها الاجتماعية ، وحافظ على سلامة صدرها ، ووحدة صفها مع أقاربها ، فحرم الجمع بينها وبين أختها ، وعمتها ، وخالتها ، كما في الآية ، والحديث المتواتر 
16. حفظ الإسلام حق المرأة :- في صيانة عرضها ، فحرم النظر إليها (( قُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ )) 
17. حفظ الإسلام حق المرأة :- في معاقبة من رماها بالفاحشة ، من غير بينة بالجلد (( وَالَّذِينَ يَرْمُونَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَأْتُوا بِأَرْبَعَةِ شُهَدَاءَ فَاجْلِدُوهُمْ ثَمَانِينَ جَلْدَةً )) 
18. حفظ الإسلام حق المرأة :- إذا كانت أماً ، أوجب لها الإحسان ، والبر ، وحذر من كلمة أف في حقها 
19. حفظ الإسلام حق المرأة :- مُرضِعة ، فجعل لها أجراً ، وهو حق مشترك بين الراضعة والمرضعة (( فَإِنْ أَرْضَعْنَ لَكُمْ فَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ )) 
20. حفظ الإسلام حق المرأة :- حاملاً ، وهو حق مشترك بينها وبين المحمول (( وَإِنْ كُنَّ أُولاتِ حَمْلٍ فَأَنْفِقُوا عَلَيْهِنَّ حَتَّى يَضَعْنَ حَمْلَهُنَّ )) 
21. حفظ الإسلام حق المرأة :- في السكنى (( أَسْكِنُوهُنَّ مِنْ حَيْثُ سَكَنْتُمْ مِنْ وُجْدِكُمْ )) 
22. حفظ الإسلام حق المرأة :- في صحتها فأسقط عنها الصيام إذا كانت مرضع أو حبلى 
23. حفظ الإسلام حق المرأة :- في الوصية ، فلها أن توصي لِما بعد موتها (( مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِينَ بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ )) 
24. حفظ الإسلام حق المرأة :- في جسدها بعد موتها ، وهذا يشترك فيه الرجل مع المرأة لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم (( كسر عظم الميت ككسره حيا )) 
25. حفظ الإسلام حق المرأة :- وهي في قبرها ، وهذا يشترك فيه الرجل مع المرأة لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم (( لأن يجلس أحدكم على جمرة فتحرق ثيابه فتخلص إلي جلده خير له من أن يجلس على قبر )) 
والحق أنني لا أستطيع أن أجمل حقوق المرأة في الإسلام فضلاً عن تفصيلها

.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*

الحضــــارة الغربيــــــة

والسؤال هنا لأي شيءٍ دعت الحضارة المدنية اليوم ؟ وماهي الحقوق التي ضمنتها للمرأة ؟ 
1. أجمل لك القول أن الحضارة الغربية اليوم هي : ضمان للمارسة قتل هوية المرأة ، وهضم لأدنى حقوقها .
2. المرأة الغربية حياتها منذ الصغر نظر إلى مستقبل في صورة شبح قاتل ، لا تقوى على صراعه ، فهي منذ أن تبلغ السادسة عشرة تطرد من بيتها ، لتُسلِم أُنوثتها مخالب الشهوات الباطشة ، وأنياب الاستغلال العابثة ، أوساط الرجال 
3. فما إن تدخل زحمة الأوهام الحضارية ، وإذا بأعين الناس تطاردها بمعاول النظر التي تحبل منها العذارى 
4. تتوجه نحوها الكلمات الفاسدة ، وكأنها لكمات قاتلات ، تبلد من الحياء ، وتفقدها أغلى صفة ميزها الله بها ، هي : " حلاوة أنوثتها " التي هي أخص خصائصها ، ورمز هويتها 
5. تُستغل أحوالها المادية ، فتدعى لكل رذيلة ، حتى تصبح كأي سلعة ، تداولها أيدي تجار الأخلاق ، وبأبخس الأثمان ، فإذا فقدت شرفها ، وهان الإثم عندها ، هان عليها ممارسته 
6. يخلق النظام الأخلاقي الغربي اليوم في المجتمعات ثمرات سامة لكل مقومات الحياة ، أولها الحكم على هوية المرأة بالإعدام السريع ، على بوابة شهوات العالم الليبرالي ، الديمقراطي ، والرأسمالي 
7. فالمرأة اليوم أسوأ حالاً مما مضى ، كانوا من قبل يقتلون المرأة ، فاليوم يجعلون المرأة هي التي تقوم بقتل نفسها

.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*

• شهـــــادات الأعــــــداء *

شهد القوم على فساد نهجهم 
• تقول " هيليسيان ستانسيري " امنعوا الاختلاط ، وقيِّدوا حرية الفتاة، بل ارجعوا إلى عصر الحجاب ، فهذا خير لكم من إباحية وانطلاق ومجون أوربا ، وأمريكا

• وتقول " بيرية الفرنسية " وهي تخاطب بنات الإسلام " لا تأخذنَّ من العائلة الأوربية مثالاً لكُنَّ ، لأن عائلاتها هي أُنموذج رديء لا يصلح مثالاً يحتذى

• وتقول الممثلة الشهيرة "مارلين مونرو" التي كتبت قبيل انتحارها نصيحة لبنات جنسها تقول فيها : " إحذري المجد …إحذري من كل من يخدعك بالأضواء …إنى أتعس امرأة على هذه الأرض… لم أستطع أن أكون أما … إني امرأة أفضل البيت … الحياة العائلية الشريفة على كل شيء … إن سعادة المرأة الحقيقية في الحياة العائلية الشريفة الطاهرة بل إن هذه الحياة العائلية لهي رمز سعادة المرأة بل الإنسانية " وتقول في النهاية " لقد ظلمني كل الناس … وأن العمل في السينما يجعل من المرأة سلعة رخيصة تافهة مهما نالت من المجد والشهرة الزائفة " .

• وتقول وتقول الكاتبة " اللادى كوك " أيضا : " إن الاختلاط يألفه الرجال ، ولهذا طمعت المرأة بما يخالف فطرتها ، وعلى قدر الاختلاط تكون كثرة أولاد الزنا ، ولا يخفى ما فى هذا من البلاء العظيم عن المرأة ، فيه أيها الآباء لا يغرونكم بعض دريهمات تكسبها بناتكم باشتغالهن فى المعامل ونحوها ومصيرهن إلى ما ذكرنا فعلموهن الابتعاد عن الرجال ، إذا دلنا الإحصاء على أن البلاء الناتج عن الزنا يعظم ويتفاقم حيث يكثر الاختلاط بين الرجال والنساء . ألم تروا أن أكثر أولاد الزنا أمهاتهن من المشتغلات فى المعامل ومن الخادمات فى البيوت ومن أكثر السيدات المعرضات للأنظار .. ولولا الأطباء الذين يعطون الأدوية للإسقاط لرأينا أضعاف مما نرى الآن ، ولقد أدت بنا الحال إلى حد من الدناءة لم يكن تصوره فى الإمكان حتى أصبح رجال مقاطعات فى بلادنا لا يقبلون البنت ما لم تكن مجربة ، أعنى عندها أولاد من الزنا ، فينتفع بشغلهم وهذا غاية الهبوط فى المدينة ، فكم قاست هذه المرأة من مرارة الحياة .

• وتقول . تقول الكاتبة الإنجليزية " أنى رود " عن ذلك : " إذا اشتغلت بناتنا فى البيوت خوادم أو كالخوادم خير وأخف بلاء من اشتغالهن فى المعامل حيث تصبح البنت ملوثة بأدران تذهب برونق حياتها إلى الأبد ... أياليت بلادنا كبلاد المسلمين حيث فيها الحشمة والعفاف والطهارة رداء الخادمة والرقيق اللذين يتنعمان بأرغد عيش ويعاملان معاملة أولاد رب البيت ولا يمس عرضهما بسوء . نعم إنه عار على بلاد الإنكليز أن تجعل بناتها مثل للرذائل بكثرة مخالطتهن للرجال ، فما بالنا لا نسعى وراء ما يجعل البنت تعمل ما يوافق فطرتها الطبيعية كما قضت بذلك الديانة السماوية وترك أعمال الرجال للرجال سلامة لشرفها

• نشرت صحيفة الأخبار المصرية ( في عددها الصادر في 20/10/1972م ، ص 4) : أنه قد أقيمت في هذا الأسبوع الحفلة السنوية لسيدة العام وحضرها عدد كبير من السيدات على اختلاف مهنهن .. وكان موضوع الحديث والخطب التي ألقيت في حضور الأميرة ( آن ) البريطانية هو حرية المرأة وماذا تطلب المرأة .. وحصلت على تأييد الاجتماع الشامل فتاة عمرها 17 عاماً رفضت رفضاً باتاً حركة التحرير النسائية وقالت أنها تريد أن تظل لها أنوثتها ولا تريد أن ترتدي البنطلون بمعنى تحدي الرجل . وأنها تريد أن تكون امرأة وتريد زوجها أن يكون رجلاً . وصفق لها الجميع وعلى رأسهن الأميرة ( آن ) ( كتاب المرأة العربية المعاصرة إلى أين ؟! ص 50 ) .

• ومن هذا صرح الدكتور " جون كيشلر " أحد علماء النفس الأمريكيين في شيكاغو ( أن 90% من الأمريكيات مصابات بالبرود الجنسي وأن 40% من الرجال مصابون بالعقم ، وقال الدكتور أن الإعلانات التي تعتمد على صور الفتيات العارية هي السبب في هبوط المستوى الجنسي للشعب الأمريكي . ومن شاء المزيد فليرجع الى تقرير لجنة الكونجرس الأمريكية لتحقيق جرائم الأحداث في أمريكا تحت عنوان ( أخلاق المجتمع الأمريكي المنهارة ) . ( المجتمع العاري بالوثائق والأرقام ، ص 11) .

.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*

• خاتمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة *

يتضح لنا جلياً مما مضى أن الَّذين يدعون لتحرير المرأة من تعاليم الإسلام ينقسمون إلى ثلاثة أقسام 
1- إما أن يكونوا أعداءً للإسلام وأهله ، ممَّن لم يدينوا بالملة السمحة ، ولزموا الكفر ، وهنا ليس بعد الكفر ذنب كما يقال .
2- وإما أن يكونوا تحت مسمى الإسلام من المنافقيين ، والعلمانيين ، لكنهم عملاء يتاجرون بالديانة ، ولا يرقبون في مخلوقٍ إلاً ولا ذمة .
3- أن يكون مسلماً لكنه جاهل لا يعرف الإسلام ولا أحكامه ولا يعرف معنى الحضارة القائمة اليوم ملبس عليه .

ولكن كيف يصل هذا البيان إلى نساء أهل الإسلام ، ليعلمنَ أنهنَ أضاعنَ جوهرة الحياة ، ودرة الوجود ، ومنبع السعادة ، وروح السرور ، ونكهة اللذائذ ، عندما تركنَ تعاليم هذا الدين 
ومن يخبر المسلمة ان الكافرات يتمنين أن يعشنَ حياتهنَ على منهج أهل الإسلام ؟‍ 
من يقنع المسلمات اليوم أن الحضارة الغربية هي :- الحكم السريع بالإعدام على هوية المرأة

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## تباركت ربنا

جزاكي الله تعالى كل خير

----------


## حكاية روووح

يعطيك العافية

----------


## أمنية رشوان

الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام

----------

